# My baby loves....



## mommymonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

LEMONS!

My questions are:

Is it normal for a baby to like sour tastes? He also likes dill pickles.
Should I be concerned since it's a citrus?

I've only given him one lemon wedge and he loved it so much i would like to continue to give him lemons.


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

According to my dentist, lemons will take the enamel right off your teeth. That's the only thing I'd be worried about. But I think as long as he's not eating the lemons all the time he's fine!


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

My friend's baby loves lemons too! I was out to lunch with her a few weeks ago, and she gave him all the lemon slices from our water and from the garnishes on the plates, and he sucked away at them. I was shocked, but she said he's always loved them. The funny thing is that he's starting to become a picky eater about other, much more normal (and I would say, tastier) things!


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

My cousin, as a toddler, used to eat limes. She ate them the way you'd eat oranges--sliced in wedges. My aunt thought maybe it was a vit c deficiency, and started giving her vit c. She lost her taste for limes soon after that, but it might have been just a coincidence.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

another pickle lover over here....it was actually the first food she ate. i was out to lunch with a friend and she reached over and stole the pickle right off his plate and stuck it in her mouth. loved 'em ever since!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

My son loves lemons as well!!!

I think its because when I was pregnant I craved them like crazy! lol I used to just sit and eat loads of lemons! I just craved sour things and lemons were sour enough! hehe


----------



## jazzybaby9 (Feb 27, 2007)

My babe's not old enough to eat solids yet, but her cousin is 1yo and LOVES pineapple!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

lol...pineapple was my sons fav fruit the second year of his life!


----------



## emmalyne (Jun 29, 2007)

A child I nannied LOVED lemons.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

My DD likes lemons.

And garlic.

And raw onions...eats them like apples.

I'm beginning to wonder if she has tastebuds.


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

Not lemons, but pickles were HUGE with my DD. When was 15 months she ate an ENTIRE jar in a week at the cottage - it was crazy. She also loves mustard. DS doesn't seem as interested.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I gave my DS a taste of a lemon wedge at a restaurant about a month ago (he was 6.5 months, and I didn't know about citrus being allergenic, so no flames please.)
Anyway, I let him taste one, and he clamped right down on it and sucked it dry! He never even made a funny face. Since then I have given him lemons and limes a couple of times, and he loves them!


----------



## Tanlines (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymonkey* 
LEMONS!

My questions are:

Is it normal for a baby to like sour tastes? He also likes dill pickles.
Should I be concerned since it's a citrus?

I've only given him one lemon wedge and he loved it so much i would like to continue to give him lemons.

My baby loves lemons too


----------



## mommymonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

I gave him some cranberry sauce tonight and he loved it too. I'm so glad to find foods that my ds likes.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

not lemons, but sauerkraut here. Dd1 couldn't get enough of it and we lived in Germany at the time. It seemed to come with everything we ordered (but we ate in many a beer hall).

Our dentist warned us about the lemons too as all my kids will eat them like an orange. Not me, no way. I wonder why they eat what they do?


----------

